

Draw, create, print and fold beautiful 3D figures with Foldify - dirkk0
http://foldifyapp.com/?ref=SW9tE

======
Someone
Cute idea. I would try and tie it in with professional printers (not everybody
has a good printer that can print good colors on heavy paper)

Also, I was a bit disappointed. When clicking it, I hoped for some tool that
creates an origami design from a 3D model :-)

~~~
dirkk0
same here. But I think it's not that easy to turn just any topology into a
paper model (as you can see here: [http://www.ufunk.net/en/techno/les-
portraits-3d-realistes-en...](http://www.ufunk.net/en/techno/les-
portraits-3d-realistes-en-papier-de-bert-simons/) )

~~~
Someone
That guy cheats by cutting the paper. That makes it too easy :-)

I was thinking of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematics_of_paper_folding>.
Examples and more math at
<http://static.usenix.org/event/usenix08/tech/slides/lang.pdf>

~~~
dirkk0
..wow! This is impressive.

